# East Coast Mancave Sign



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a custom order for a basement mancave sign. Used a 5/4 x 24 x 12 piece of glued up oak. Artie's neck of the woods.

I'm gonna miss those boards when they're used up.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice job John , paint wise to


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. When you get to one for me, something like this will do fine:

No trespassing, owner has buckshot loaded. 
Survivors will be persecuted.
Have a nice day.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You mean prosicuted don't you?

Barb wants to make one for you. hehehe


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Very nice job John , paint wise to


And Scott didn't think I was paying attention in class.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> You mean prosicuted don't you?
> 
> Barb wants to make one for you. hehehe


Nope, look it up.

Doubt that. I'll make my own sign if it comes down to it. Complete with a couple of buckshot holes thru it. I'm not up to the level of the characters in the movie RED, but I can wing it pretty well.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks awesome, John!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree the paint job is great. Nice sign.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Reminds me of my family ! Father's side Ukrainian, mother's side Irish from Scotland !
Nice work !


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Pub Sign*

Nice sign,

It reminds me of my family, Father's side Ukrainian and Mother's side Irish from Scotland. I grew up with hearing the adults partying to Polkas and my name sake Danny Boy ! LOL


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Sawwweeeet


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice sign


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job,John, love your signs.
Herb


----------

